# mad bid??



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

has anyone on here ever tried it, if so is it as good & cheap as the adverts claim?/ Any tips for using it effectively?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

What is it tell us more


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

http://uk.madbid.com/?KW=GGLMadBid&gclid=COeu0c_DqqYCFcoe4QodySSYYw

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh wow never heard of it before xx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Ive tried something like this site before, and to be honest its garbage!

You buy bids (not sure on how much they are) When an item is added its got a countdown on it, say 5 minutes for example. So you'd place your bid, then the timer resets back to 5 minutes, then someone else puts a bid in after you, and the timer goes back. This goes on for ages, until no one else bids, so the last bidder wins. So although you might end up buying the item for £30, its actually cost you an extra £50 for the bids

I hope that makes sense, it is hard to explain in writing, but Id try and stay clear!


----------

